# Máy chiết rót vô trùng túi Aseptic 1 đầu vòi ASP100S hiệu suất cao



## hutechgroup (17 Tháng chín 2021)

*Đặc điểm nổi bật:*


Thương hiệu: *SBFT*
Model: ASP100S
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
Chứng nhận an tòan vệ sinh thực phẩm tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: *SGS ISO9001*, ECM, FDA, GMP
Vô trùng bằng hơi nước ở nhiệt độ cao
Nhỏ gọn, Năng suất chiết rót cao, giao diện Tiếng Việt/Anh/TQ
Chiết rót nhiều loại thực phẩm dạng lỏng
Tự cài định lượng chiết rót từ: 1l đến 25l
Bộ khung, thân vỏ máy bằng Inox 304, bộ phận tiếp xúc trực tiếp với nguyên liệu Inox 316
Dễ dàng vệ sinh sau ca làm việc
*Giá thành cạnh tranh*
*Hàng có sẵn, giao ngay!*
*Ủy quyền độc quyền của hãng, bảo hành chính hãng 1 năm, bảo trì trọn đời*
Máy chiết rót BIB một đầu vô trùng tự đồng ASP100S là máy chiết rót hiện đại, hiệu suất cao. Máy chiết rót một đầu vô trùng ASP100S lý tưởng để chiết rót quy mô vừa và lớn đối với các túi vô trùng từ 2 đến 25 lít và dạng vòi (1 và 2 inch).






_Video vận hành máy chiết rót tự động 1 vòi Aseptic ASP100_​
*Các ứng dụng của máy chiết rót vô trùng ASP100S:*


Trà, cà phê chiết xuất
Sản phẩm có nguồn gốc từ sữa Daily Milk (đá xay, kem, sữa, sữa đặc, pho mát…)
Sản phẩm trái cây (Nước trái cây nguyên chất, mứt và cô đặc)
Sản phẩm trứng lỏng (Trứng nguyên quả, lòng trắng và lòng đỏ)
Hỗn hợp xi-rô
Chiết rót các loại nước sốt, tương cà chua…
Dầu ăn / tinh dầu khác
Dược phẩm, hóa mỹ phẩm
*Đặc điểm của máy chiết rót vô trùng một đầu ASP100S:*


Chế độ vô trùng tiên tiến
Chủ động cài đặt định lượng chiết rót dễ dàng
Màn hình điều khiển cảm ứng PLC Siemens cao cấp, giao diện Tiếng Việt/Anh/TQ
Thân vỏ máy bằng Inox SUS304, bộ phận tiếp xúc trực tiếp bằng Inox SUS316L
Chế độ vệ sinh tự động bằng cầu CIP
Chế độ tiệt trùng tiên tiến
*Thông số kỹ thuật:*


Hơi thực phẩm: 5 ~ 8bar 18kg / h
Dung sai chiết rót: t ± 0,5%
Nguồn điện: 220V AC 50HZ 0,5KW
Khí nén: 6－8bar 16NL / phút Tiêu chuẩn đóng bao：Vòi 1 inch
Kích thước tổng thể: dài x rộng x cao: 1500x1300x2210mm
Khối lượng: 400kg
*Linh phụ kiện cao cấp:*


*No**Name **Brand  *1PLC (Màn hình PCL)Siemens/ or the same level brand2Touch screen (Màn cảm ứng)Siemens/or the same level brand3 Flow meterE+H German4Low voltage deviceSchneider5Temperature sensor (Cảm biến nhiệt) JUMO6Emergency stop switch (công tắcSCHLEGEL7Load switchGG8Operation buttonIDEC9                 Steam filterSpirax Sarco10Steam reducing valveUK 窗体顶端
窗体底端
Spirax Sarco11Steam draining valveSpirax Sarco12Steam pipeline valveGemu13Pneumatic executive componentGerman Festo14Air filter reducing pressure valveGerman Festo15Magnetic position sensorGerman Festo16 Detector switchGerman Festo17High voltage hygiene rubber  (conform USA FDA regulation)18Sound and light warningWERMA19Pilot solenoid valveSMC20Needle valveTaiwan
*Công suất chiết rót:*


Túi Aseptic 5L ………… lên đến 190 túi/giờ
Túi Aseptic 10L ………… lên đến 160 túi/giờ
Túi Aseptic 20L …………. Tối đa 120 túi/giờ
Túi Aseptic 25 L…..tối đa 100 túi/giờ​


----------

